# Keon Clark rumored to be coming to Philly



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

According to KHTK in Sacramento


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> According to KHTK in Sacramento


Wheres the link. Is this part of the 4 team trade???


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No link........the host Grant Napear heard it from a source with the Kings


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

I also heard this during hte 76ers press conference, someone brought up Keon's name and King said I wont talk about other players now.

Itd be interesting to see the deal ,who would it involve?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> I also heard this during hte 76ers press conference, someone brought up Keon's name and King said I wont talk about other players now.
> 
> Itd be interesting to see the deal ,who would it involve?


All they said was that it is a salary dump


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

C: Marc Jackson
PF: Keon Clark
SF: Glenn Robinson
SG: Allen Iverson
PG: Eric Snow

If Glenn Robinson is a good little boy and shares the ball, that lineup could go pretty far in the East.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> No link........the host Grant Napear heard it from a source with the Kings


Any idea of who the 76ers would give in return?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> All they said was that it is a salary dump


MEaning for the Kings or the 76ers.

I am not good with the cap and I thought the 76ers did not have much space.

So if you could help me out with some scenarios thattd be great.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> C: Marc Jackson
> PF: Keon Clark
> SF: Glenn Robinson
> ...


When did the Sixers get Marc Jackson?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

In today's 4-way trade.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/7091419p-8039085c.html

_Meanwhile, the Kings, who entered the offseason with a goal of reducing salary after having to pay about $18 million in luxury taxes, reportedly had discussions about trading Keon Clark to the Philadelphia 76ers. The forward/center recently exercised his option on the second year of a deal that will pay him $5 million this season.

However, Petrie said that deal had fallen through.

"That's not happening," said Petrie, who also said he had nothing in the works in terms of trading Clark.

_


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/7091419p-8039085c.html
> 
> _Meanwhile, the Kings, who entered the offseason with a goal of reducing salary after having to pay about $18 million in luxury taxes, reportedly had discussions about trading Keon Clark to the Philadelphia 76ers. The forward/center recently exercised his option on the second year of a deal that will pay him $5 million this season.
> ...


Interesting, O well, at least I didnt get my hopes up like last year for Odom. 

Our lineup isnt looking bad right now, it is interesting how the 76ers make major changes every off season.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> C: Marc Jackson
> PF: Keon Clark
> SF: Glenn Robinson
> ...


Even if we had gotten Clark. Hes not starting over Kenny Thomas


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

thomas is a malik rose type player and would thrive playing off the bench but it looks as if keon wont be traded after all


----------



## danesh23 (Jun 22, 2003)

kenny thomas is a better small forward


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>danesh23</b>!
> kenny thomas is a better small forward


No hes not. His best games this past season came when he was playing the PF position


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The deal was off once Philly acquired Marc Jackson


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> The deal was off once Philly acquired Marc Jackson


 

J/P

But I would of loved to see Keon in Philly.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea Id love to see an atheletic freak in Philly too. Whether it be him, Odom, someone else. I understand thay many a times, the atheletic players have very raw games, but when they put it all together they can have some awesome plays and performances.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

if you still want keon would a sign and trade of coleman work? i dont know coleman's situation, but if he doesnt want to return to philly, sac would be a true title contender, and he would be the starting pf to start the season, and who knows how many games webber will miss this year. this is just something that came to my mind reading this thread, i dont know who else u could get in return for coleman, but clark doesnt seem like too bad of an option.


----------

